
7 Year Old Tesla Model S at 98% Battery Capacity Today - HNLurker2
https://cleantechnica.com/2019/09/15/7-year-old-tesla-model-s-at-98-battery-capacity-today/
======
whenchamenia
Indicated capacity and actual capacity are correlated in a dishonest manner
from a publication that damn well knows better. Everyone knows batteries are
derated with spare capacity in software. I love car tech, but this tesla
fanboy crap is seriously and uselessly out of control.

------
mister_hn
7 years old, not 1... bad title

